# I only knew that it was a matter of time...



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

...til the blues came along. I just didn't think it would be so soon... a precosious little boy, just bare five weeks old, caught Deep Blue, his ma, and both his sisters. The bro/sis think was supposed to wait about three weeks, the others are just gravy, I guess. Here's the damage...

One of the younger does is in this first pic, a lovely diluted blue satin. I think there is at least one in this pile that is just like her.









I'll post a pic of the dad; he's a cute little sod, dangitall.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These little buddies are a handful of cute; Deep Blue, the big doe doesn't look as mealy as this photo shows; didn't look at all mealy when she was a couple of months younger. Fartzell. the sire is son and brother to these does; I had planned on breeding him back to Deep Blue, but he got to all three at five and a half weeks, thus claiming the title for most precocious little boy I've ever had. He was a runt, and still hasn't gotten all that big. I guess the work kinda took it out of him. Blue is my favorite black eyed color, though, so I;ve got a lot of material to work with in these litters. I love the diluted satins in this family.


----------

